# Continued cruelty



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

HELP NEEDED!

There is a man in Burnley, Lancashire who is repeatedly commiting acts of animal cruelty.
He has repeatedly been reported to the RSPCA, who have visited his place last Year at about 10pm on a Saturday night, the Police got him out of his house and took him to one of his animals, which he denied owning.
The VET that the RSPCA took with them said regarding the state of the goat "This is as bad as it gets", he was cautioned but allowed to keep the animal.

Now, this cruel man has got 2 Ponys, 2 goats, 1 sheep, a Dog and some chickens.

The sheep has never had it's fleece cut, and it is full of mud and dirt, and struggles to walk and must be full of lice and ticks. One of the goat has hooves that are so long, they have turned up like Turkish slippers, it has to kneel down to eat, and also struggles to walk. It's coat is so long and full of diry and poo.

The dog is locked in a building 24 hours a day, and can be heard whimpering all night.

I know of 3 Ponys that have died there, through negect, one had a sore foot, and he just wrapped it with a rag soaked in old engine oil, the poor Pony must have died in agony, it was dragged out of its stable and burnt.

Another Pony died of what seemed to be malnutrition, that laid on the ground 2 weeks before he burned it

His animals are always escaping from where he keeps them, looking for food!

Can someone please do something about this............................

His animals are kept on an allotment off Moseley Road, Burnley, Lancashire. (Directions) Up Moseley Road, over the railway level crossing, turn right in 60 yards up a dirt track. At the top of the track is a "T" junction, turn right and follow the track to the bottom, the track narrows to a small footpath, the animals are kept to the right of this narrow path, and also beyond the small gate at the end of the path, where it bears left.

His name is (xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) (removed by original poster, but may be re-instated)

Please please help

Video:


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

One of his Ponys.....starving!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

If you have this information then I suggest you keep bombarding the RSPCA and the police, there is very little anyone from a forum can do to help. 

You should be very careful publishing details like this on a public forum this person could be well within his rights to prosecute you for slander. Sad but true you are more likely to get a harsher sentence for what you've written than he will get for animal cruelty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

It is sad to read of such cruelty I am sorry that I an unable to offer any more advice given then that already suggestion - Don't know if you would achieve anything by bombarding the local paper, maybe supplying pictures.
Good luck!
I really destest people like this
DT


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

as has been said , its disgusting that he is getting away with this treatment of his animals , but you could be in far more trouble for naming him and giving his address the way you have

keep on at the RSPCA and the police , but if I were you id ask a MOD or Mark to delete this thread

I hope, for the animals sake , that this man gets his comeuppance


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Sarahs_world said:


> One of his Ponys.....starving!!!!!!!!


no fat, no muscle mass. this pony has not got a chance if you dont re contact RSPCA, and the police no one can take these animals as its theft only people that can help you are the RSPCA, animals rights or some sort police.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree you should edit your post to take out names ,places and adresses to save you getting into trouble.
Edit it to still ask advice on what to do but don't name names.

You have to ring the RSPCA although they are pretty useless but they mut be able to see that horse is neglected and too thin.
Ring the police and any local rescue centres you can find and someone will have to do something.
I cannot believe he has been allowed to keep pets and has not been taken to court over this.
Do not give up ring every day if you have to.These animals are relying on you.
If I was closer I would do it myself but I cannot really ring without having seen them for myself.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Also sorry contact the World Horse Welfare (formerly ILPH) they are MUCH more proactive than the RSPCA and will take action immediately over the horses.


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

To you all,

I purposely placed this post on here, and purposely named the man.

I cannot be sued for slander, as slander is verbal, and Libel is written, but a law suit can only be successful for libel, if the plantiff can prove something that has been written is untruthful.

And as everything posted here is totally truthful...so, no case


The Pony in the picture............... (maybe I should have mentioned this)

Some local horse owners managed to shame this man into allowing someone to give the Pony a decent home last Year, the Pony is now very well and thriving, the vet, who was called when the Pony was bought said it is over 30 Years old.

The man made the new owner pay £250 (I think) to save it's life.


I have no sympathy whatsoever for this man, as this cruelty has been going on for Years.

Maybe someone who knows some animal rights activists, can forward this post.



Mod's..... Please do not alter or delete this post, otherwise the other animals do not stand a chance.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

might be worth getting the papers involved as the rspca dont seem to do anything as normal, they will then as its in the papers.


----------



## Dj Lady Di (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I thought all people on here's main concerns were about the respect love and loyalty to all animal's,
I have just been reading the posts regarding this case of undoubted cruelty to several animals that has been going on for years.
I myself have taken time out ( because of this persons bravery to give the address ) to go along and view the condition of these animals for myself, I came away shocked, sad and very angry,
Tonight i made a call to the R.S.P.C.A and i hope most of you will be pleased to know they are sending an officer out to see these poor animals..
At least i can go to bed at night knowing i have maybe done something to save these animals instead of worring abot courts and opinionated crap...

Lets hope more people get guts up enought to do what Sarah has done, Im sure the animals will be glad someone cares. D x


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

The animals will thank you


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats good about time they did something by the sounds of it.


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

This picture was taken before the Pony bought...........


----------



## Dj Lady Di (Feb 19, 2009)

I love and respect animals more than I do people, people who have animals should treat them as well as they treat themselves if not better.
People who cannot do this should never be alowed the right to have any animals, thats how it is in my world.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Dj Lady Di said:


> Hello everyone,
> I thought all people on here's main concerns were about the respect love and loyalty to all animal's,
> I have just been reading the posts regarding this case of undoubted cruelty to several animals that has been going on for years.
> I myself have taken time out ( because of this persons bravery to give the address ) to go along and view the condition of these animals for myself, I came away shocked, sad and very angry,
> ...


Well how lucky you live near enough to do something. How dare you imply that people here have no care about these animals but please tell me what exactly do you expect people who live hundred of miles away to do? Take in on faith that it is true and not just malicious rumours? We do not know who the OP is or what her intentions are so personally as I live in another country from you the only support/advise I can give is what was written.

Good for you that you managed to visit the place but please don't give out a holier than thou post regarding it.


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

i Do not want to cause any more upset as this post already has, but i also live very close and had no idea of this scum, i for one will be visiting this place in the morning and will also report if need be and offer my help as best i can.

thankyou sarah for making us "locals" aware of the terrible conditions sooo many animals are in.

I would also have posted names and addresses as i am all for a greater cause rather than the stupidity of our law.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sarahs_world said:


> The animals will thank you


I live in Nelson, so i'm only up the road - if there's anything you need help with, let me know.


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

penelope said:


> i Do not want to cause any more upset as this post already has, but i also live very close and had no idea of this scum, i for one will be visiting this place in the morning and will also report if need be and offer my help as best i can.
> 
> thankyou sarah for making us "locals" aware of the terrible conditions sooo many animals are in.
> 
> I would also have posted names and addresses as i am all for a greater cause rather than the stupidity of our law.


I have taken a video of the state of affairs on the allotment today, but I am having problems editing the video, for some reason when I try and edit it, my computer freezes, as soon as it is sorted I will post a link to the video....

I am glad that you are going to look at the state of the animals and the conditions they are being kept in................ the more people that report this, the sooner some action will happen. (Direction on original post)

By the way, the RSPCA never turend up as promised on Friday, and still have not been Grrrrrr


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

WHAT A DUMP those poor animals  the RSPCA are worse than useless
the related video's on youtube have really upset me aswell, the one with the baby monkey screaming in agony while they experiment on it is heartbreaking


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Is there just the pony and the sheep there?
I agree the place is diabolical but the pony did not look in terrible condition and yes the poor sheep needs shearing drastically but the RSPCA will not touch them for that reason alone.
If they have water as far as they are concerned it is not neglect.
I wish I lived closer as I would go and take the sheep and get it sorted out.
For 10 minutes worth of work the poor thing could be made to look and feel so much better,
It did seem to be carrying weight so somewhere in that dump they must be getting something to eat.
I am glad locals are now aware of the situation but what can be done to help them?
Will anyone face the owner?I say I am not near by but get me his number and I will gladly try and speak with him and try to get him to hand them over.


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

toddy said:


> Is there just the pony and the sheep there?
> I agree the place is diabolical but the pony did not look in terrible condition and yes the poor sheep needs shearing drastically but the RSPCA will not touch them for that reason alone.
> If they have water as far as they are concerned it is not neglect.
> I wish I lived closer as I would go and take the sheep and get it sorted out.
> ...


This man cannot be reasoned with, he cannot be truthful about anything, and continually lies.
So many people have been trying to get something done about the animal neglect for Years, so many animals have died as a direct result of his actions, and been burned at this place, so many, that locals now say if he is having a fire, something will have died!

Not having a go at you, but, you think this Pony looks ok?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Unbelievable that the RSPCA wont take action Sarah like Carol says could you contact your local newspaper?


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

how can people be so cruel to animals


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

Been onto local newspaper today, sent them the video.

They sent a reporter and photographer out straight away.
Also spoke to local community Police officer, who is trying to trace owner of the land to have this man thrown off.

The reporter and the Police officer have contacted the RSPCA today, and they say they need lots more people to report this to them, and for some strange reason they refuse to view the video.

I rang them again this morning to re-report it, and after speaking to someone, they asked me to make a financial contribution to the RSPCA :yikes:

Are they having a laugh.....been trying for Years to get this sorted, before more animals die in misery


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Sarahs_world said:


> This man cannot be reasoned with, he cannot be truthful about anything, and continually lies.
> So many people have been trying to get something done about the animal neglect for Years, so many animals have died as a direct result of his actions, and been burned at this place, so many, that locals now say if he is having a fire, something will have died!
> 
> Not having a go at you, but, you think this Pony looks ok?


The ponies in the pictures are not ok obviously.
What I said was the pony that was shown in the video was not underweight therefore the RSPCA would not touch it.
I gather the ponies in the pictures are no longer at the mans place?
I cannot understand why if the RSPCA and vet went to the premises and saw a goat in such an awful state did not take the animal off him.
Well I can because the RSPCA are totally useless.
As i asked before is there just the one pony and the sheep on the premises now or are there others.
Were you on the land taking the video or were you outside?
Is the land easy to get onto?


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

@Toddy........

There are 2 Ponys, 2 goats (although not seen one for a few weeks), 1 sheep, and we have heard a dog whimpering, so it's assumed he has got another dog, and a few geese (which seem fine, as geese will manage on very little grass)



I was not on the property, I merely managed to get a good vantage point.

The fencing is so flimsy, that the sheep and goats push their way through it almost daily.


I have been reliably informed that last Sunday, the sheep escaped, looking for food. A family was walking along the pathway where the sheep was, and it pinned a young child against the fence, maybe in a vain attempt to obtain food (Not normal behaviour for sheep).

The child's parents are now seeking the sheep's owner.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

financial contribution!! Unbelievable

it must be so upsetting & frustrating for you Sarah to witness these animals suffering thank goodness someone cares about them!, fingers crossed something will get done!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If the sheep and goat escape from the premises daily then simply be there to take them away.
You could just simply say you found them and no owner has come forward to claim them so therefore you will either keep them or rehome them.
I know thats what I would do.


----------



## Sarahs_world (Feb 19, 2009)

Things aren't as simple as just giving them a good home.............

The man knows where my place is


----------

